# How was your day today?



## tynachosyum (Apr 22, 2013)

Mines going along great about to hit up the swell it's gonna be double overhead


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

Not bad at all so far, went to my fav wilderness park with the doggy off leash. Saw her chase the hell out of rabbits and squirrels- saw some gorgeous horses, and this cute girl working out who remembered me-from complimenting her the last time. Hiked and ran up the mtn, the trees letting off a fresh scent thats intoxicating almost weed like 

gonna read on my tablet, and watch some playoff basketball hopefully i can get out tonight and do some more workin out


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

Pretty good day so far and an hour to go till i'm off work, so even better when that happens!


----------



## tynachosyum (Apr 22, 2013)

hellz yea im glad things are going alright for you guys! good vibes


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

I've had better. But I did have a good run.


----------



## tristatejosh (Mar 10, 2013)

It was good. I had a great talk with my counselor to help clear more dark clouds. Dinner at my school was flawless today, actually got seconds this time. Dance practice also went well, then hung out with some friends then spent time at the library.


----------



## Endrance (Apr 25, 2013)

not bad i guess but kinda bored


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Good so far, but I want to go back to my bed and escape to my alternate life.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Meh. It could have been better. I went to the gas station and bought sh*tloads of food which I regret now because I feel like I am on the edge of either vomiting or passing out. Pretty much like both. Then I went to McDOnalds and had hteir new green chili burger. It was nasty. The only thing that's good from McDonalds is their fries. I am only going to order fries from now on. Also, I went to work today and then I went to go see my psychiatrist. I'm not even taking the medication and we are wasting sh*tloads of money. This is a pain. The only highlight of my day is when I found out I have low blood pressure and I eat way too much disgusting crap. As you can see, this gives you evidence.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Mine was kinda boring.:sly:


----------



## getsomeair (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok.

Been feeling extremely tense/nervous/stressed the past two days. It's pretty annoying, this morning I had virtually no appetite. I was tired because of lack of sleep, lack of appetite and being hungry as a result from it. Ugh... 

But... It was an ok day. Really nothing to complain about. Had worse. I just don't get why I tense up like this to the point of feeling sick to my stomach... I hate it, it makes me nauseous! It passes once I'm occupied with some task but once it's lunchtime... it's back! Just don't get it! Must be the nerves, but they are being really over dramatic!


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Boring, but better than the last couple of days. I actually ventured outside today.


----------



## tynachosyum (Apr 22, 2013)

Illusions said:


> Boring, but better than the last couple of days. I actually ventured outside today.


Hey thats a start!


----------



## tynachosyum (Apr 22, 2013)

getsomeair said:


> Ok.
> 
> Been feeling extremely tense/nervous/stressed the past two days. It's pretty annoying, this morning I had virtually no appetite. I was tired because of lack of sleep, lack of appetite and being hungry as a result from it. Ugh...
> 
> But... It was an ok day. Really nothing to complain about. Had worse. I just don't get why I tense up like this to the point of feeling sick to my stomach... I hate it, it makes me nauseous! It passes once I'm occupied with some task but once it's lunchtime... it's back! Just don't get it! Must be the nerves, but they are being really over dramatic!


Iv gotten days like those just gotta stay busy i write in my journal on those days. hope you feel little better


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

tynachosyum said:


> Hey thats a start!


Yep, then I took a giant leap backwards today... oh well, it happens.


----------



## tynachosyum (Apr 22, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> Meh. It could have been better. I went to the gas station and bought sh*tloads of food which I regret now because I feel like I am on the edge of either vomiting or passing out. Pretty much like both. Then I went to McDOnalds and had hteir new green chili burger. It was nasty. The only thing that's good from McDonalds is their fries. I am only going to order fries from now on. Also, I went to work today and then I went to go see my psychiatrist. I'm not even taking the medication and we are wasting sh*tloads of money. This is a pain. The only highlight of my day is when I found out I have low blood pressure and I eat way too much disgusting crap. As you can see, this gives you evidence.


i feel like crap when i eat greasy foods too... what makes me feel better is when i have a nice breakfast it kina like sets my metabolism for the day so i can eat all the crap i want and feel good!!!!  probably should cut down on the crappy foods though


----------



## toughcase (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm hopeful but pragmatic. I hope that it will turn out fine, but if it goes badly, I still have after-work hours and the coming weekend to look forward to.


----------



## tristatejosh (Mar 10, 2013)

I got 2 tests done and out of the way. Dance practice is going swiftly and just awaiting our dance concert this friday. Did some papers for class and plan to work on another paper tomorrow. Trying to stay on top of stuff.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Nothing ventured, nothing gained. I was disappointed, mainly because I didn't have much energy.


----------



## bigmitch95 (May 10, 2013)

Nice and quiet, sat in the park and had Subway,

I say today was pretty good


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Woke up with the worst hangover I've ever felt, but other than that today's been good to me.


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

Mine is alright so far but i've been sleeping badly for three nights in a row now so my mood isn't doing so great :/


----------



## Surabhi (May 13, 2013)

My whole day till is pretty good. .


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Day has been good so far. Plenty of sunshine and rainbows to come.


----------



## allrisesilver (May 8, 2013)

Today was pretty fruitless. I didn't do much of anything besides think about how I'd like to start dating; uneventful day and it's going by slow. However I'm not in a bad mood.


----------



## matthewebbert (Apr 5, 2013)

Feeling so tired, don't know why..


----------



## Werebear (May 6, 2013)

I managed to hold down three conversations today! I didn't screw up and stutter and blush or anything! Which may seem like a lame thing to be proud of, but I've been really bad anxiety-wise for the past few months and I was really happy with myself! It made my day a lot better! ^_^


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I can't stand weekends... I look forward to them because school is such bull****, but really, it's alot better than sitting at home all day not knowing what the **** to do...


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Great. Work was fun, the kids were good for the most part. One student, in particular, did fantastic. He has come so far. I tried to talk to a new worker. We chatted a lot and had lunch together. Heard from friends I haven't heard from in a bit, and we're planning on meeting up for dinner later in the week, which I'm looking forward to. News from friends regarding engagements and pregnancies totally boosted my mood. I am so excited for them!


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Today was a nice break from school, work, and other extracurriculars. It was good to just chill out and have time to myself, which I haven't had in a while.

I did get a haircut, even though I only asked for a trim... so my hair's definitely NOT how I wanted it to look <.< but otherwise... good and relaxing day.


----------

